# Anyone know if vignetting is enabled in Photoshop Elements?



## drdan (Feb 23, 2004)

I have the first version that came with my Canon scanner, not Elements 2.0.

If it is available in Elements, any idea how to use it?


----------



## Goofup (Feb 25, 2004)

I can't find it in Elements 2.0 either.  Lucky for us, Elements can use any of the Photoshop plug-ins so I'm sure there's one out there that can do the job.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 9, 2004)

yes- vignetting in photoshop elements is possible:


select part of photo you want to vignette, using the oval marquee

click on  effects tab
click on frames
scroll down till you see "vignette selection"
double click on it
voila


----------



## drdan (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks very much. I wish Photoshop "help" feature was better. It's almost like they are trying to create jobs to teach people how to use Photoshop. If they created the capability they ought to be able to tell you how to use it.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 9, 2004)

i agree.  i bought a couple of books and they helped tremendously.
i have since moved on to ps7, but am more than happy to help you with anything else you need.  only problem is i deleted elements from my harddrive, so if i give you some instruction that just doesn't make sense, it's because it's been so long since i used the workspace i'm probably forgetting something simple.  i suppose i could always reinstall...


----------



## drdan (Mar 9, 2004)

Actually I got so frustrated and had a couple people tell me Elements didn't have some the functions I was looking for that I went ahead and got Photoshop CS since I posted that question originally.

One of the problems I have with Photoshop help is that they assume you already know a lot of what they are talking about in the help instructions. Then you try to find out what they mean by doing THAT step or get a definition for a term and I can't understand the explanations or definitions for that either. It becomes a vicious circle. I'm pretty good at learning anything that's explained properly, even very complex systems. Photoshop help section does NOT explain things properly.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 9, 2004)

nope, sure doesn't.  actually, this is the argument for learning on elements first.  elements is, well, more elementary, and thus a little more intuitive.  

btw- from the quality of the photos you post, i'da guessed you were an expert already.  you hardly _need_ to improve the stuff you've been posting!


----------

